# SQL Datenbank an b&r Steuerung



## creation (26 Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

sind gerade dabei ein kleines projekt zu automatisieren, gesteuer wird  alles auf einer b&r sps (welche wir bekommen ist unklar, soll aber  nicht das problem sein) die ihre daten von einer mysql datenbank bekommt  (NICHT DAS PROGRAMM und die steuerung, sonder hier sind nur  verschiedene codierte werte hinterlegt zur erkennung von objekten). 

daher meine frage, hat jemand schonmal mit einer sps + sql gearbeitet ?!
auf was muss ich beachten ... gibt es irgendwelche probleme bei der kommunikation ?! 

mach ich das über eine OPC server ?!

danke 

gruß´


----------



## creation (29 Oktober 2010)

hat noch keiner  erfahrungen mit SQL und SPS `???


----------



## Verpolt (29 Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

Ist nicht meine Welt, aber hier in der Forumsuche SPS+SQL  gibts ne Menge.

Vielleicht hilft dir da was weiter.


LG


----------



## corrado (3 November 2010)

Bei mir läuft so was mit einer Wago 841 und MySQL. Wago stellt dafür ein paar nette  Bausteine zur Verfügung. Wie das bei B&R ist weiss ich nicht, aber wenn du die Kommunikation frei programmieren kannst, sollte es machbar sein sich zu einer DB zu verbinden (Host-IP, DB-Port, Username, Passwort) und die entsprechenden Abfragen zu stellen.
Wichtig ist eben dass man sich klar ist was man abfrägt, so dass die Antwort nicht zu gross wird (also nicht: "SELECT * FROM dbtabla"), SPS-seitig muss ja die Antwort verarbeitet werden. Ausserdem diese Task niedrig priorisieren um nicht die Steuerung/Regelung was sonst noch auf der SPS läuft auszubremsen.

Gruss Corrado


----------



## rudl (3 November 2010)

Bei sql4Automation gibts eine Bibliothek, die man direkt in das B&R Projekt einbinden kann. Allerdings brauchst du eine Steuerung mit der neusten Firmware, die zweidimensionale Arrays unterstützt. Falls du Hilfe benötigst, einfach melden.


----------



## pjtec (25 Januar 2011)

Eine direkte Datenbankanbindung (Library) gibt es in Automation Studio momentan nicht. Da muss man momentan einen Umweg z.B. über eine Schnittstelle auf einem Windows-System gehen (z.B. .NET Applikation).


----------



## Anaconda55 (31 März 2011)

Also, ab jetzt wird eine mit ausgeliefert. Ab Automation Studio 3.0.81.18.


----------



## da_kine (3 August 2011)

Hat das jetzt schon mal jemand ans laufen gebracht? Also B&R + MySQL?

MfG

Markus


----------



## creation (13 August 2011)

nicht wirklich, habe es aber auch nicht mehr weiter verfolgt ...


----------



## Michael.Uray (26 September 2011)

Also die B&R Library AsDB unterstützt im Moment nur Sybase und MS SQL Server Datenbanksysteme.
Dh. entweder programmierst du dir den Zugriff auf einen MySQL Server selber aus, oder du kaufst dir diese Funktionalität von sql4Automation zu.


----------



## da_kine (26 September 2011)

Zu dem Ergebnis bin ich auch gekommen, nachdem ich mehrere E-Mails lang versucht habe den Herren vom Support den Unterschied zwischen MySQL und MS-SQL zu erklären...:roll:

MfG

Markus


----------

